# Binding size



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

So I'm thinking of getting this board+binding bundle but they only have Ride RX bindings in XL. I wear size 10.5 boots. Would this be safe or should I hold out and get a size L binding?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Dunno what Ride binding sizes are like, they should have a chart somewhere.

I have 10.5 boots and use medium Burton Triads and they fit nicely, but are very snug.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ride binding size says L = 8-11 XL=11-15

The boots I plan on are getting are Vans Aura if that matters..

I would think XL would be way too big for 10.5 boots but just wondering hahah


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Either would work fine, I have used L and M sized burton bindings (Cutoff is 10.5 according to their chart) with my 10.5's and both are fine, the snug feel of the M's feels more secure and responsive tho.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

IMO best thing to do is take your boots to a store and strap into some bindings. Different boots have different "sizes" based on the manufacturer. For example, I wear size 9 Flow boots which fit into Large Burton bindings. Then I got a size 9 Burton boot and I had to move to size Medium K2 bindings. Check before buying! If you are going with the same brand boot/binding, then you can safely use the sizing chart from the website.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

i think im just going to go with L size bindings.. tried to put XL on my board and its too wide haha

i'm thinking of either Flow Quattro or Flow the Five.. any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Not a huge Flow binding fan - they are not as responsive as the strap styles out there. Got some buddies that love them tho, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.

K2 and Ride have some single ratchet tech that makes getting in/out faster. Lots of great choices out there now. Read some reviews online to get more info.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

yea i got to try out flows last night when i went.. not getting them anymore haha also tried out my buddy's contraband..sooo nice but too expensive for me.


----------

